# working on the toro 826



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i've been excited since all the parts i've ordered for my toro 826 have arrived so today i decided that i would get some of them installed. i tryed fitting the starter cover to the engine but it was too long so i cut it to fit but that didn't work either so i went to the next project and i'm happy to report that i got the electric starter installed. part of the problem was that i didn't have any bolts to mount the starter. going on the gilson website i found the link to m&d mower. looking through their parts lookup i found my engine and starter along with the mounting bolts so i ordered them. next up was installing the new skids from snowblower skids. the shoulder on the carrage bolt was causing one of the bolts to go through cockeyed so with the rear bolt in and the nut on facing outside the machine i put the other carrage bolt through with the nut facing inside the machine, everything lined up and my new skids are installed


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

here is the pic's of the skids


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks like you got a lot accomplished! I'm still working on my snowblower project but waiting on the main parts. I got all the small things but it seems the usps people don't like handling the big box. I should have it by Monday it "says" 

Let us know how the skid shoes work.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well the skids work well for pushing the machine around the garage 
sorry about that but we don't have enough snow to test the new skids and the forum is telling me that i'm past my quota so i can't add the pic's of the starter


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i had to upload and hot link to image shack to post the pic's of the starter


----------

